# Torpedo level



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I was using a little Empire billet level and loved it. It had super strong magnets. Then it got lost (maybe dropped it in the snow  ).

Anyway, before I buy another, what do you guys use?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Why would you get anything else if you love that one. That is similar to mine except mine sucks and has no magnet-hahaha. We'll let's say the magnet stinks.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I use the one in the OP, even though it supports communist China.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why would you get anything else if you love that one. That is similar to mine except mine sucks and has no magnet-hahaha. We'll let's say the magnet stinks.


I dunno. I'm a tool freak. I see digital levels with lasers, blah, blah, blah. Is there an advantage or am I buying a more expensive level to get lost in the snow?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

99cents said:


> I was using a little Empire billet level and loved it.


 Just buy a replacement at HD or Amazon. :smile:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Empire-...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-203811785-_-205846325-_-N
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_12?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=billet+level+magnetic&sprefix=billet+level%2Caps%2C179&crid=381F8HM3RGL0T

No batteries to keep up with.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay, I'm convinced.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

I use a No Dog level. I don't think they make the torpedo levels anymore though just no dogs. Shame too, strong magnets with 5 vials. You could pick from a collection of colors, have it engraved for cheap money, level and plumb of course and any 3 angles you wanted with the cosecant engraved under the vial. Takes a beating and is very accurate.
I have 2. Both have level and plumb but one has 22.5, 30, and 45 degree vials and the other has 15, 22.5 and 30 degree vials. Great for conduit bending not to mention the typical applications where we a use a torpedo level. 
Founder passed away a few years ago and his kid is ruining the company by only making the offset levels.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

bostonPedro said:


> I use a No Dog level. I don't think they make the torpedo levels anymore though just no dogs. Shame too, strong magnets with 5 vials. You could pick from a collection of colors, have it engraved for cheap money, level and plumb of course and any 3 angles you wanted with the cosecant engraved under the vial. Takes a beating and is very accurate.
> I have 2. Both have level and plumb but one has 22.5, 30, and 45 degree vials and the other has 15, 22.5 and 30 degree vials. Great for conduit bending not to mention the typical applications where we a use a torpedo level.
> Founder passed away a few years ago and his kid is ruining the company by only making the offset levels.


The one glaring thing I didn't like about the torpedo level was that there was no windows to see the vials from above, you had to view it from the side.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I've used this one a couple of times. Great magnets on it. Adjustable vial.

$30 at the HD...
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.torpedo-level-magnetic.1000736973.html
.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I love my Greenlee L77, had it for years.

htthttps://www.greenleestore.com/products/greenlee-l77-mini-magnetic-bubble-level?variant=15441703427&gclid=CjwKCAjw0oveBRAmEiwAzf6_rAu7Pwn4Hwg9m1kFHMhspamxYJISDto7agXPc7qeCAuONb15yGrKyRoCtTsQAvD_BwEp://


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I love my Greenlee L77, had it for years.


The knurled screws are perhaps gold?...:smile:

https://www.greenleestore.com/products/greenlee-l77-mini-magnetic-bubble-level


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

When I spent about seven years working with the best pipe benders in the company (small pipe - 1/2”-1” EMT) day in and day out, I used a Klein with decent magnets. One day I dropped it and a magnet went flying. So I looked at what they used. All of them used Stabila’s model 81SM. So I bought one. 

Rugged. Awesome magnets. 

I bought a second (because often you need two). I’ve bought them and given them to apprentices and other electricians a few times. If/when my first wears out or goes missing, I’ll buy yet another right away. 

I guess you could also get the one with the 45• bubble or protractor bubble. But I’ve always gotten by with just the vertical and horizontal. 

My two cents, but a very strongly opinionated two cents backed up by a whole lot of real-world application. Hope that helps. 

At least he’s not asking about what kind of cod to buy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> The knurled screws are perhaps gold?...:smile:
> 
> https://www.greenleestore.com/products/greenlee-l77-mini-magnetic-bubble-level


I think you'll find it other places for much less $$$

Southwire has a knock off of it.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't forget that up north you need to change out the summer liquid level fluid for winter grade -40C level fluid. This time of year they have small bottles of it up by the cash register at Canadian Tire.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M302QTV/ref=psdc_553256_t1_B002SYO1N8*



Bird dog said:


> The knurled screws are perhaps gold?...:smile:
> 
> https://www.greenleestore.com/products/greenlee-l77-mini-magnetic-bubble-level


Greenlee knock off at half the price:


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M302QTV/ref=psdc_553256_t1_B002SYO1N8


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

daveEM said:


> I've used this one a couple of times. Great magnets on it. Adjustable vial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like a nice level. I have been looking for a level with adjustable degrees for when I I have to match up some rigid runs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I tried the milwaukee red stick torpedo this year . It was ok but when it and my 4 foot stabila took a tumble the red stick bent and is now in a landfill . Stabila torpedos are the best out there with sola being next . Empire IS a milwaukee product . Milwaukee says the red sticks are ment to compete with stabila and sola but as far as I see it no way are the red sticks even close . I also have the cheap empire as a back up but it sees such little use I have no way to judge it's performance . 

Stabilas are pricey but well worth the money if you want accuracy and a product that will last for years and stabila stands behind what they make for life . They be the fluke of levels .


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

According to their website NO DOG does make torpedo levels on a made to order basis. they are 2" longer than the older ones.
They talk about them but they dond show them on their site.

LC


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.no-dog.com/product-p/torpedo-black.htm

Website says out of stock, but maybe call and inquire.


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

I use a Klein that my boss got me after my Greenlee took a dive into a vat of sulfuric acid. It works, the Greenlee worked as well. If the magnets stick and the level is reasonably accurate I'm happy. I do think the price of the Klein is a bit over inflated... I wouldn't buy it on my own, there are cheaper ones that do the job as well.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have the one in the OP, bought it just before Ideal came out with this one 

https://www.amazon.com/Ideal-35-207-Electrician-Level-Magnetic/dp/B000JIMHJK 










I really like the way that thumbscrew doesn't stick out.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I like the Ideal levels as well. There is another model that includes a 22.5° vial. https://www.amazon.com/Ideal-35-208-Torpedo-Level-Vials/dp/B01NA9NB8S/ref=sr_1_2?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1539921317&sr=1-2&keywords=Ideal+level
It is a bit pricey though. Its hard to find torpeodo levels with the 5th vial of 22.5°. Nice to have for conduit bending. Checkpoint used to make the Mega Mag G3 that was pretty compact at less than 6" long and contained 5 vials.


----------



## KnightPower (Nov 5, 2016)

Use same as OP it fits well in my Occidental pocket pouch.


----------

